# Active butterfly friends?



## Kishadi (Jan 14, 2018)

Sooo... I recently cleared out my friends list of all but a couple people. I was full of people that were no longer playing. With this butterfly event, Ive been playing a bunch, I keep passing off all my butterflies to the couple friends I do have but no ones returning the favour and it's frustrating. I was hoping for maybe a few people that would be willing to add me and add me into their rotation? I'll give my butterflies too ofcourse, I reeeally just want Rovers sweater, so I'm trying to get as many red as i can! Thank you! My ID is 7705 6075 096 and my nickname will say Liv :3


----------



## J087 (Jan 14, 2018)

Try contacting these kind people whom agreed to share.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?442649-The-Butterfly-Oath


----------



## Kishadi (Jan 14, 2018)

ooo, thank you!!


----------



## Shele (Jan 14, 2018)

Kishadi said:


> Sooo... I recently cleared out my friends list of all but a couple people. I was full of people that were no longer playing. With this butterfly event, Ive been playing a bunch, I keep passing off all my butterflies to the couple friends I do have but no ones returning the favour and it's frustrating. I was hoping for maybe a few people that would be willing to add me and add me into their rotation? I'll give my butterflies too ofcourse, I reeeally just want Rovers sweater, so I'm trying to get as many red as i can! Thank you! My ID is 7705 6075 096 and my nickname will say Liv :3



I'll add you. I share all the time!  I am Shele in the game.


----------



## Voqas (Jan 14, 2018)

I sent out a request, my name is Voqas in the game and I am on every day!


----------



## Kishadi (Jan 15, 2018)

Shele said:


> I'll add you. I share all the time!  I am Shele in the game.


Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voqas said:


> I sent out a request, my name is Voqas in the game and I am on every day!



Thank yoooou!


----------



## ESkill (Jan 17, 2018)

I sent you a friend request, my names Emily. I share my butterflies, but I usually only have the red diamonds, I can't seem to catch the others haha


----------

